# Senate report:  trump caused Constitutional Crisis nearly happened



## JimH52

'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
					

"Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.



					www.usatoday.com
				




This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?

He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


----------



## Moonglow

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


That's what is going through my mind, why is this criminal still walking the streets.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


Referring to Trump, or Durbin?


(Personally, I think Durbin should be in a padded room)


----------



## Old Rocks

The Senate Judiciary Committee report on the attempt by Trump and his fellow gangsters to take over the Justice Department;


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


There's no law that says you cannot look at the evidence of fraud and overturn a corrupt election process.
Anyone who doesn't suspect that Biden never got 81 million votes....which is 12 million more than Obama ever got.....you clearly have closed your mind and really don't care if it's true or not. Biden is in there and totally screwing everything up even worse than we predicted.....so now you're just trying to plug your ears and ignore it.


----------



## Moonglow

mudwhistle said:


> There's no law that says you cannot look at the evidence of fraud and overturn a corrupt election process.


Evidently there is no law in lying about the massive fraud that never occurred either.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


geezus still taking about that ass.....how about the cult following him like you are jim?..


----------



## blackhawk

Same partisan bullshit it always is with these things both parties issue there own report which are based on there own partisan politics. You could have a so called bipartisan committee investigate an orange and one would write a report saying it was a watermelon the other claiming it’s a banana.


----------



## Harry Dresden

blackhawk said:


> Same partisan bullshit it always is with these things both parties issue there own report which are based on there own partisan politics. You could have a so called bipartisan committee investigate an orange and one would write a report saying it was a watermelon the other claiming it’s a banana.


jim would say its trump.....


----------



## JimH52

Moonglow said:


> Evidently there is no law in lying about the massive fraud that never occurred either.


The next attempted coup may succeed...if the DOJ doesn't address the trump attack on democracy.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimH52 said:


> The next attempted coup may succeed...if the DOJ doesn't address the trump attack on democracy.


you mean like with last group who had no weapons?...


----------



## JimH52

WillHaftawaite said:


> Referring to Trump, or Durbin?
> 
> 
> (Personally, I think Durbin should be in a padded room)


Did Durbin try to subvert the 2020 election?  Did he instigate January 6th?  Did Durbin call election officials in states trying to get them to find votes or lie about the results?  NO!

BUT THE TRAITOR trump DID.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimH52 said:


> Did Durbin try to subvert the 2020 election?  Did he instigate January 6th?  Did Durbin call election officials in states trying to get them to find votes or lie about the results?  NO!
> 
> BUT THE TRAITOR trump DID.


jim calm down.....the guy cant hurt you....he is just some big mouth guy....ignore the fucker....go on with your life....dam....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Uncensored2008 said:


> More TDS from the Nazis...


Really? What is it that they  say happened that did not actually happen?


----------



## d0gbreath

JimH52 said:


> The next attempted coup may succeed...if the DOJ doesn't address the trump attack on democracy.


The only successful coups in the history of the world have been military ones. Would you back dimwit Don after he called you "suckers and losers".


----------



## DukeU

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? What is it that they say happened that did not actually happen?


Insurrection.


----------



## Lastamender

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> The next attempted coup may succeed...if the DOJ doesn't address the trump attack on democracy.


Yeah....next time it'll be parents....carrying fire-extinguishers.


----------



## toobfreak

JimH52 said:


> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.






Danger to country?  Thirst for power?  Cult?

I'm disappointed that he only tried nine times to stop an illegal and immoral election!  The only danger to this country is:

DEMOCRATS.

The thirst for power?

*DEMOCRATS.*

The only real cult here gaslighting the rest of us?

*DEMOCRATS.*


----------



## iceberg

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


Yet it wasn't. 

you spread fear through lies.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lastamender said:


>


We will have the last laugh Bubba


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iceberg said:


> Yet it wasn't.
> 
> you spread fear through lies.


Lies?


----------



## JimH52

Hidden said:


> The only successful coups in the history of the world have been military ones. Would you back dimwit Don after he called you "suckers and losers".


Not true...Russia was on the way to democracy until Putin.  Now it is authoritarian state with basically a ruler for life.  There was no military coup.  The trump coup is attempting to take the power out of the hands of voters and into the hands of the elite.  His is a coup from within.


----------



## d0gbreath

JimH52 said:


> Not true...Russia was on the way to democracy until Putin.  Now it is authoritarian state with basically a ruler for life.  There was no military coup.  The trump coup is attempting to take the power out of the hands of voters and into the hands of the elite.  His is a coup from within.


Putin is smart, Donald is not.


----------



## JimH52

iceberg said:


> Yet it wasn't.
> 
> you spread fear through lies.


I t wasn't because some true patriots decided not to go along with the trump plan.  But that may not happen the next time insurrectionist decide to overthrow our democracy.  trump is a Traitor.  His actions seem very close to how Putin came to power....and now is Russia's Dictator.


----------



## lantern2814

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lies?
> View attachment 548789


Where are the insurrection charges? FBI says no insurrection plan. Yet unthinking people like you and pretty much every leftist here just swallow the shit you’re fed like good little sheep. A worthless “report” from a bunch of Trump haters. Who ignore the ACTUAL shredding of the Constitution being done daily by Xiden and the merry band of idiots.


----------



## lantern2814

JimH52 said:


> I t wasn't because some true patriots decided not to go along with the trump plan.  But that may not happen the next time insurrectionist decide to overthrow our democracy.  trump is a Traitor.  His actions seem very close to how Putin came to power....and now is Russia's Dictator.


No insurrection. Per the FBI. Continue on with your next tantrum about Trump. Who you people claim nobody wants to talk about.  Yet he’s ALL you cry about.....


----------



## Stann

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


When you combine trump with his far-right extremist followers; that definitely is the biggest threat to our nation. trump alone is just a fool; but with all those other fools, they're just plain dangerous.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Stann said:


> When you combine trump with his far-right extremist followers; that definitely is the biggest threat to our nation. trump alone is just a fool; but with all those other fools, they're just plain dangerous.





Stann said:


> that definitely is the biggest threat to our nation.



No, the Squad is.



Stann said:


> trump alone is just a fool; but with all those other fools, they're just plain dangerous.



The Squad are four times the danger Trump was.


----------



## Stann

WillHaftawaite said:


> No, the Squad is.
> 
> 
> 
> The Squad are four times the danger Trump was.


What did they do to endanger the country ? They have no power, the only power they have is if everyone else agrees with them and votes with them. Passing legislation is not a threat to the country. Inciting insurrection is a threat to our nation.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Stann said:


> What did they do to endanger the country ? They have no power, the only power they have is if everyone else agrees with them and votes with them. Passing legislation is not a threat to the country. Inciting insurrection is a threat to our nation.





Stann said:


> Inciting insurrection is a threat to our nation.



Only a true moron would believe Trump promoted an insurrection.


----------



## Stann

WillHaftawaite said:


> Only a true moron would believe Trump promoted an insurrection.


Only a moron were you as an insult as his defense in a discussion. It doesn't look good for your side of the argument. Keep bad-mouthing people, it just keeps proving my point.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Stann said:


> Only a moron were you as an insult as his defense in a discussion. It doesn't look good for your side of the argument. Keep bad-mouthing people, it just keeps proving my point.





Stann said:


> Only a moron were you as an insult as his defense in a discussion.



Try again.

I don't have a translator capable of making sense of that.


----------



## Lastamender

Stann said:


> Only a moron were you as an insult as his defense in a discussion. It doesn't look good for your side of the argument. Keep bad-mouthing people, it just keeps proving my point.


Kind of in a rut, huh?


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimH52 said:


> Not true...Russia was on the way to democracy until Putin.  Now it is authoritarian state with basically a ruler for life.  There was no military coup.  The trump coup is attempting to take the power out of the hands of voters and into the hands of the elite.  His is a coup from within.


quick jim get under the bed i think trump is coming....


----------



## beagle9

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


And he will run in 2024 no matter what kind of lying bullcrap you dimocrats put out there. A majority of the country see's how bad Biden is now, and how good Trump was in contrast, and how what Trump said was TRUE, especially everyday that Biden makes him known to have been telling the truth. 

You had to know right ???? What's a shame is that you people are showing your cards daily in your TDS mental conditions that are constantly on display here, and in the country.


----------



## Coyote

Harry Dresden said:


> you mean like with last group who had no weapons?...


They had weapons.


----------



## Stann

WillHaftawaite said:


> Try again.
> 
> I don't have a translator capable of making sense of that.


I'm sorry, I don't talk moron. Good luck with that, you're going to need it. Goodbye!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Coyote said:


> They had weapons.


so far i read they had stun guns, pepper spray, baseball bats and flagpoles wielded as clubs....which is the same shit the people during the riots of the summer of 2020 had.....im sure that will take over a govt.....


----------



## Coyote

*Guys, this thread isn’t in the basement and in the first few posts it was already being trolled to death.  It HAS a topic.  Discuss it. Please.*


----------



## Crepitus

Hidden said:


> The only successful coups in the history of the world have been military ones. Would you back dimwit Don after he called you "suckers and losers".


Me?  No.  Ted Cancun Cruz?  Moscow Mitch?  Josh Hawley?  Lastamender  and other whack-jobs here?

You bet they would.


----------



## Papageorgio

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


The vote was a partisan split. Not hardly a true reflection of what happened.


----------



## Coyote

Harry Dresden said:


> so far i read they had stun guns, pepper spray, baseball bats and flagpoles wielded as clubs....which is the same shit the people during the riots of the summer of 2020 had.....im sure that will take over a govt.....


And those AREN’T weapons?  The thing is, the rioters did not invade the Capitol and attempt to violently overturn an election the fact that they weren’t successful in no way diminishes what they attempted to do.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Stann said:


> I'm sorry, I don't talk moron. Good luck with that, you're going to need it. Goodbye!





Stann said:


> I'm sorry, I don't talk moron.



That post proved you do.


----------



## Stann

Harry Dresden said:


> so far i read they had stun guns, pepper spray, baseball bats and flagpoles wielded as clubs....which is the same shit the people during the riots of the summer of 2020 had.....im sure that will take over a govt.....


They knew the government forces would not fire upon them ( largely white crowd of misguided Americans ). As a gay man, I can tell you baseball bats can be lethal. And surprisingly, at the exact moment trump was inciting the mob at the White House; his buddy stone was talking to white supremacist leaders as their followers we're building a working gallows. Just by accident ? Some of their members brought wrist tie hand restraints. What could they have been planning ? Nothing good !


----------



## Dr Grump

blackhawk said:


> Same partisan bullshit it always is with these things both parties issue there own report which are based on there own partisan politics. You could have a so called bipartisan committee investigate an orange and one would write a report saying it was a watermelon the other claiming it’s a banana.


Really? Either he made those calls or he didn't. Stop going into soundbites. It was an in-depth investigation which was corroborated by those who were there. Which parts don't you believe? Have you even seen or read the report?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Stann said:


> They knew the government forces would not fire upon them ( largely white crowd of misguided Americans ). As a gay man, I can tell you baseball bats can be lethal. And surprisingly, at the exact moment trump was inciting the mob at the White House; his buddy stone was talking to white supremacist leaders as their followers we're building a working gallows. Just by accident ? Some of their members brought wrist tie hand restraints. What could they have been planning ? Nothing good !





Stann said:


> They knew the government forces would not fire upon them



and yet the only one killed, was one of the rioters, shot by someone connected to the government.


----------



## JimH52

WillHaftawaite said:


> Only a true moron would believe Trump promoted an insurrection.


It was an "attempted" insurrection.  We all watched the idiots that trump told to "fight like Hell" attack the Capitol and try to stop the certification of Joe Biden.  They even threatened to kill Mike Pence.  You are an orange lipped sheep.


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> Only a true moron would believe Trump promoted an insurrection.


Oh, so what you are saying is if the rioters had gotten their way, and the election hadn't been certified, and Trump had been become president again under those circumstances, you wouldn't call that an insurrection? Interesting....


----------



## JimH52

JimH52 said:


> It was an "attempted" insurrection.  We all watched the idiots that trump told to "fight like Hell" attack the Capitol and try to stop the certification of Joe Biden.  They even threatened to kill Mike Pence.  You are an orange lipped sheep.


trump has not finished.  He is still lying and lining up states to pass law to suppress voters and hand more power over to the select few, many who are repeating his Big Lie.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JimH52 said:


> It was an "attempted" insurrection.  We all watched the idiots that trump told to "fight like Hell" attack the Capitol and try to stop the certification of Joe Biden.  They even threatened to kill Mike Pence.  You are an orange lipped sheep.



I didn't vote for Trump, I won't vote for Trump.

nothing orange on my lips.

But, I'm also not a moron.

"Insurrection" is a buzzword used by your masters to make Trump look even worse than he is.

Keep being a good parrot...

keep squawking what they train you to squawk.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> Oh, so what you are saying is if the rioters had gotten their way, and the election hadn't been certified, and Trump had been become president again under those circumstances, you wouldn't call that an insurrection? Interesting....




If If If....

Polly wanna cracker?


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> "Insurrection" is a buzzword used by your masters to make Trump look even worse than he is.


Ok, what word would you use to describe somebody who blatantly encourages people to overthrow a legally elected government?


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> If If If....
> 
> Polly wanna cracker?


Oh, a non answer. Colour me surprised.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Was the 20


Moonglow said:


> That's what is going through my mind, why is this criminal still walking the streets.


Was the 2016 election legit and was Trump the legitimately elected president?


----------



## blackhawk

Dr Grump said:


> Really? Either he made those calls or he didn't. Stop going into soundbites. It was an in-depth investigation which was corroborated by those who were there. Which parts don't you believe? Have you even seen or read the report?


Yes really this is same shit we see in everyone of these so called investigations the partisans on the committee write their partisan reports the partisan in the media push their sides partisan version and the partisans on social media follow the lead of the partisans on the committe and in media. It is always the same it does not matter if it's this or January 6th, Benghazi or the IRS scandal of targeting conserative groups the patteren never changes because partisans are always going to be partisans and are the only ones who takes these things seriously anymore.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Coyote said:


> And those AREN’T weapons?  The thing is, the rioters did not invade the Capitol and attempt to violently overturn an election the fact that they weren’t successful in no way diminishes what they attempted to do.


the only reason so much attention was given to these people is because it was something affecting the congress people directly.....all those violent riots during the summer they had little to say about that because it was a thousand miles away from them and they were safe,but the people that got hurt they could care less about.....those assholes aint more important than we are....so fuck them....


----------



## Missourian

...and the history books will read...

...Donald J. Trump,  the 45th and 48th President of the United States,  was impeached twice by the House of Representatives during his first term in office,  but was not convicted.  Presidential scholars believe the election of disgraced President* Joseph F. Biden in the 2020 election was influenced by widespread voter manipulation by corporate media entities and possible voter fraud by way of insecurities in a hastily improvised universal mail in voting scheme.  Biden's corrupt administration has been linked to intentional weakening of the United States social and economic stability and a destabilization of the US dollar.

After Biden's impeachment and removal from office in 2023 after evidence of extreme cognitive decline was leaked to Project Vertas and the installation of President* Kamala Harris, the Administration all but collapsed from stresses from both outside and inside the White House. 

The staggering defeat of Democrats in the 2022 midterm elections left the Harris Administration impotent.   It is also well documented Biden choose Harris as his running mate not for her leadership skills or political skills,  but solely based on her gender and race.

President Trump easily defeated President* Harris in the national election of 2024...with an overwhelming majority in the House and control of the Senate.


----------



## Death Angel

JimH52 said:


> This man is the greatness single danger to our country. How does he still walk free?


Dick Durbin?  He gets away with it because he's a Democrat


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

lantern2814 said:


> Where are the insurrection charges? FBI says no insurrection plan. Yet unthinking people like you and pretty much every leftist here just swallow the shit you’re fed like good little sheep. A worthless “report” from a bunch of Trump haters. Who ignore the ACTUAL shredding of the Constitution being done daily by Xiden and the merry band of idiots.


Wipe the spit off of your chin and pay attention. Prosecutors are being strategic withthe charges. A conviction for insurection requires proof of intent. While any moron knows what the intent was, it is harder to peove than the charges related to the actual behavior of the thugs. They will then get those goons to flip those higher up on the food chain. I promis, the insurection charges will come and Trump and his cronies will be the targets. You and yours will be the ones swallowing shit and it won't be tasty


----------



## Stryder50

The Constitution of the USA was meant/intended to be a document that would constrain Guv'mint rather than empower such.  The Constitution is meant to provide for a guv'mint of the Least Powers and Abilities needed to function while limited in the scope to infringe upon personal Liberties.

The goal of our Founders was not a "More and Powerful Government" but a restrained and Limited Government.

Actions that meet and address these concepts are the function of (USA) national patriotism.

Actions that seek to expand and grow the power of Central(Federal) Government are anti-patriotic and anti-Principle.

You want a more powerful Guv'mint that controls your every life aspect, go to another nation on this planet, there are many to chose from.

You want to live where Guv'mint is limited and constrained in controlling your  Life, understand that is what the USA set out to be and what most of "us" here are trying to maintain and continue.

"That Government is best which governs least."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

beagle9 said:


> And he will run in 2024 no matter what kind of lying bullcrap you dimocrats put out there. A majority of the country see's how bad Biden is now, and how good Trump was in contrast, and how what Trump said was TRUE, especially everyday that Biden makes him known to have been telling the truth.
> 
> You had to know right ???? What's a shame is that you people are showing your cards daily in your TDS mental conditions that are constantly on display here, and in the country.


Trump running in 24 will just result in the final destruction of the Republican party as we know it. This country is sick of him and I don't mean just liberals and Democrats. Many Republicans know that he is toxic, even if they do not admit it publicly.


----------



## Missourian

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Wipe the spit off of your chin and pay attention. Prosecutors are being strategic withthe charges. A conviction for insurection requires proof of intent. While any moron knows what the intent was, it is harder to peove than the charges related to the actual behavior of the thugs. They will then get those goons to flip those higher up on the food chain. I promis, the insurection charges will come and Trump and his cronies will be the targets. You and yours will be the ones swallowing shit and it won't be tasty


Beeee-Essssss.

Two more Springfield women arrested, charged in Jan. 6 U.S. Capitol breach 

Shot and killed one woman... arrested a bunch more...

... Missouri women are tough...and military Veteran women are tougher...but if these are the 'Insurrectionists' the left is shitting their collective pants over...it's over already...


----------



## Dr Grump

blackhawk said:


> Yes really this is same shit we see in everyone of these so called investigations the partisans on the committee write their partisan reports the partisan in the media push their sides partisan version and the partisans on social media follow the lead of the partisans on the committe and in media. It is always the same it does not matter if it's this or January 6th, Benghazi or the IRS scandal of targeting conserative groups the patteren never changes because partisans are always going to be partisans and are the only ones who takes these things seriously anymore.


Hmmm.. I do get your frustration. However, this reports actually quotes people. But I do hear you about partisanship. It only services the parties, not the people.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Missourian said:


> Beeee-Essssss.
> 
> Two more Springfield women arrested, charged in Jan. 6 U.S. Capitol breach
> 
> Shot and killed one woman... arrested a bunch more...
> 
> ... Missouri women are tough...and military Veteran women are tougher...but if these are the 'Insurrectionists' the left is shitting their collective pants over...it's over already...


And this is somehow supposed to refute my point?


----------



## Missourian

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And this is somehow supposed to refute my point?


The 'Insurrectionists'...

​




__





						Two Springfield Women Arrested For Capitol Breach
					

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter Authorities have arrested two women from Springfield in connection with the U.S. Capitol breach on January 6. Cara Hentschel and Mahailya Pryer face several charges. KY3 reports the FBI got a




					www.ktts.com


----------



## Faun

Missourian said:


> The 'Insurrectionists'...
> 
> View attachment 548885​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Springfield Women Arrested For Capitol Breach
> 
> 
> Share on Facebook Share on Twitter Authorities have arrested two women from Springfield in connection with the U.S. Capitol breach on January 6. Cara Hentschel and Mahailya Pryer face several charges. KY3 reports the FBI got a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktts.com


It really bothers you people are getting arrested for storming the Capitol, huh?


----------



## Stann

WillHaftawaite said:


> and yet the only one killed, was one of the rioters, shot by someone connected to the government.


If they had attacked the White House with the intent of hanging trump, he would have had them all murdered. I'm surprised there was only one civilian death.


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> ...and the history books will read...
> 
> ...Donald J. Trump,  the 45th and 48th President of the United States,  was impeached twice by the House of Representatives during his first term in office,  but was not convicted.  Presidential scholars believe the election of disgraced President* Joseph F. Biden in the 2020 election was influenced by widespread voter manipulation by corporate media entities and possible voter fraud by way of insecurities in a hastily improvised universal mail in voting scheme.  Biden's corrupt administration has been linked to intentional weakening of the United States social and economic stability and a destabilization of the US dollar.
> 
> After Biden's impeachment and removal from office in 2023 after evidence of extreme cognitive decline was leaked to Project Vertas and the installation of President* Kamala Harris, the Administration all but collapsed from stresses from both outside and inside the White House.
> 
> The staggering defeat of Democrats in the 2022 midterm elections left the Harris Administration impotent.   It is also well documented Biden choose Harris as his running mate not for her leadership skills or political skills,  but solely based on her gender and race.
> 
> President Trump easily defeated President* Harris in the national election of 2024...with an overwhelming majority in the House and control of the Senate.


Now that's a real bad joke, and it's on you.


----------



## Missourian

Faun said:


> It really bothers you people are getting arrested for storming the Capitol, huh?






Pointing out that ^^^ that THESE are the terrifying 'insurrectionists' that haunt your nightmares really bothers you,  doesn't it...


----------



## beagle9

Missourian said:


> The 'Insurrectionists'...
> 
> View attachment 548885​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Springfield Women Arrested For Capitol Breach
> 
> 
> Share on Facebook Share on Twitter Authorities have arrested two women from Springfield in connection with the U.S. Capitol breach on January 6. Cara Hentschel and Mahailya Pryer face several charges. KY3 reports the FBI got a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktts.com


You'd think that the left is mosad chasing down Nazi's, and boy does it look like they've finally captured some with these two.... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Missourian

Stann said:


> Now that's a real bad joke, and it's on you.


Yes...the 'election' of Biden IS a really bad joke.  Where you are wrong is the joke is on ALL of us.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> And those AREN’T weapons?  The thing is, the rioters did not invade the Capitol and attempt to violently overturn an election the fact that they weren’t successful in no way diminishes what they attempted to do.


Bullcrap.


----------



## Missourian

beagle9 said:


> You'd think that the left is mosad chasing down Nazi's, and boy does it look like they've finally captured some with these two.... ROTFLMBO.


They must be sooooo proud of themselves.  Killed a female military veteran and captured America's most wanted suburban soccer Moms.

Think they impounded the Tactical Insurrectionist Personnel Carrier (TIP-C)
...AKA Grocery Go-getter...AKA minivan?


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> View attachment 548901
> 
> Pointing out that ^^^ that THESE are the terrifying 'insurrectionists' that haunt your nightmares really bothers you,  doesn't it...


A blind man could see what happened. trump was the instigator from day one. The spoiled cry baby launched a plan which showed the world just how pitiful and treacherous he is.


----------



## Faun

Missourian said:


> View attachment 548901
> 
> Pointing out that ^^^ that THESE are the terrifying 'insurrectionists' that haunt your nightmares really bothers you,  doesn't it...


_"I'm rubber, you're glue,"_ Peewee?

Regardless, I'm always happy to see criminals get arrested. Doesn't bother me at all. You're the one whose panties are twisted over it.


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> Yes...the 'election' of Biden IS a really bad joke.  Where you are wrong is the joke is on ALL of us.


Trump was the bad joke on all of us and his legacy of selfishness, deceit, lies and hatred will live long after he is gone. That is the problem with evil.


----------



## beagle9

Missourian said:


> They must be sooooo proud of themselves.  Killed a female military veteran and captured America's most wanted suburban soccer Moms.
> 
> Think they impounded the Tactical Insurrectionist Personnel Carrier (TIP-C)
> ...AKA Grocery Go-getter...AKA minivan?


The leftist have caused a lot of trouble I know that much. Just look back, and think back as to how much trouble it has caused. Unbelievable at this point.


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> They must be sooooo proud of themselves.  Killed a female military veteran and captured America's most wanted suburban soccer Moms.
> 
> Think they impounded the Tactical Insurrectionist Personnel Carrier (TIP-C)
> ...AKA Grocery Go-getter...AKA minivan?


I didn't see these ladies on January 6th what I saw was a mob and hidden within the mob or group of insurrectionists intent on overthrowing the government.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> Trump was the bad joke on all of us and his legacy of selfishness, deceit, lies and hatred will live long after he is gone. That is the problem with evil.


Bullcrap... Trump is falsely accused, but what the leftist have done since the 60s isn't just false allegations, but more over it's overwhelming facts.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> The leftist have caused a lot of trouble I know that much. Just look back, and think back as to how much trouble it has caused. Unbelievable at this point.


The far-right has caused more harm throughout history than the far left ever could. The far-right has the numbers; they outnumber the far-left 10 to 1 and they have more weapons; therein lies the problem that's why they commit assaults and attack people eight times as much as any trouble that comes from the far left. Both extremes are a problem, but the far right is a much greater threat.


----------



## Missourian

Stann said:


> A blind man could see what happened. trump was the instigator from day one. The spoiled cry baby launched a plan which showed the world just how pitiful and treacherous he is.


You're wearing onesie pajamas right now,  aren't you...

I've never in my life seen a group of people so terrified of freedom of speech in my life.

Trump says the election was stolen equals inciting insurrection?

But when Maxine says "get in their faces"... that is meaningless...

Give me a fucking break Stann. 

You're either a quantifiable coward of epic proportions...or you're attempting to gaslight America.

I honestly don't care which it is.


----------



## Missourian

Faun said:


> _"I'm rubber, you're glue,"_ Peewee?
> 
> Regardless, I'm always happy to see criminals get arrested. Doesn't bother me at all. You're the one whose panties are twisted over it.


Then why did you reply to my post?

Here I'll post it again...try your best not to reply...because your panties are definitely not in a twist...

THESE are the 'insurrectionist' that strike FEAR and TERROR in the hearts of Democrats everywhere...


----------



## Missourian

Stann said:


> I didn't see these ladies on January 6th what I saw was a mob and hidden within the mob or group of insurrectionists intent on overthrowing the government.


Well...I think we found that hypothetical blind man you alluded to earlier.  

Is it hard to type in Braille?


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> You're wearing onesie pajamas right now,  aren't you...
> 
> I've never in my life seen a group of people so terrified of freedom of speech in my life.
> 
> Trump says the election was stolen equals inciting insurrection?
> 
> But when Maxine says "get in their faces"... that is meaningless...
> 
> Give me a fucking break Stann.
> 
> You're either a quantifiable coward of epic proportions...or you're attempting to gaslight America.
> 
> I honestly don't care which it is.


trump is the f****** traitor coward and you keep defending the coward.


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> Well...I think we found that hypothetical blind man you alluded to earlier.
> 
> Is it hard to type in Braille?


Just answer one f****** question. Would any of this have happened without trump ?


----------



## Missourian

Stann said:


> trump is the f****** traitor coward and you keep defending the coward.


Did you stamp your foot and shake your fist at the heavens while posting that?  It's not required,  but it is traditional.


----------



## Faun

Missourian said:


> Then why did you reply to my post?
> 
> Here I'll post it again...try your best not to reply...because your panties are definitely not in a twist...
> 
> THESE are the 'insurrectionist' that strike FEAR and TERROR in the hearts of Democrats everywhere...
> 
> View attachment 548911​


More Peewee Hermanisms??

Lock them criminals up!


----------



## justoffal

Moonglow said:


> That's what is going through my mind, why is this criminal still walking the streets.


Ask him when he's back in office


----------



## Missourian

Stann said:


> Just answer one f****** question. Would any of this have happened without trump ?


Personally...I'm amazed it took as long as it did for the Right to fight back.  And looking at the size of the brick the left has shit over it...I pretty sure it put the fear of g_d into ya.

I don't expect you to admit to that...so no need to bother denying it...actions speak far louder than words.

So...here is the truth.

Again...no denial is required.

I think the Left sees the writing on the wall.

Biden is an abysmal, catastrophic,  12.9 on the Richter Scale failure.  Worse than the Left could POSSIBLY have imagined.  And they see Trump is poised to win re-election in 2024...because ANYTHING is going to be better than Biden.

If Trump wins a second term after all the effort the Left has put into demonizing him...the egg on their faces will be so monumental their party will literally drowned in it.

That's the future we're on track for...if your head explodes,  we'll understand...


----------



## Coyote

Harry Dresden said:


> the only reason so much attention was given to these people is because *it was something affecting the congress people *directly.....all those violent riots during the summer they had little to say about that because it was a thousand miles away from them and they were safe,but the people that got hurt they could care less about.....those assholes aint more important than we are....so fuck them....


No.

It wasn’t because of that.


----------



## Missourian

Faun said:


> More Peewee Hermanisms??
> 
> Lock them criminals up!


Just couldn't resist could you...them bunched up twisted panties got the better of ya again.  Couldn't ignore them even when giving in makes you look like a horses ass.  😂😂😂

Better luck next time. 😎


----------



## JimH52

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And this is somehow supposed to refute my point?


You can't go after the planners and the funders until you get people to flip....intent needs to established.  Be patient.


----------



## Colin norris

mudwhistle said:


> There's no law that says you cannot look at the evidence of fraud and overturn a corrupt election process.
> Anyone who doesn't suspect that Biden never got 81 million votes....which is 12 million more than Obama ever got.....you clearly have closed your mind and really don't care if it's true or not. Biden is in there and totally screwing everything up even worse than we predicted.....so now you're just trying to plug your ears and ignore it.



This still  remains the issue which you idiots cling to. There  was no fraud and you know it. It's been proven. You were so excited on anticipation trump  would win and can't accept  it. 
You're still inventing scenarios to suit your pathetic argument. 
Now all the government agencies are involved and complicit.  Grow up dickhead.


----------



## Faun

Missourian said:


> Just couldn't resist could you...them bunched up twisted panties got the better of ya again.  Couldn't ignore them even when giving in makes you look like a horses ass.  😂😂😂
> 
> Better luck next time. 😎


Still channeling Peewee, huh, Peewee?

*Faun: *_You're the one whose panties are twisted over it._

*Peewee Missourian: *_them bunched up twisted panties got the better of ya again. _​
Your inability to think for yourself aside, they're only facing about 20 years or so. You should write them while they rot in prison, I'm sure they'll appreciate that. Though don't expect them to look the same when they get out.


----------



## Missourian

Faun said:


> Still channeling Peewee, huh, Peewee?
> 
> *Faun: *_You're the one whose panties are twisted over it._​​*Peewee Missourian: *_them bunched up twisted panties got the better of ya again. _​
> Your inability to think for yourself aside, they're only facing about 20 years or so. You should write them while they rot in prison, I'm sure they'll appreciate that. Though don't expect them to look the same when they get out.


You mean those frightening insurrectionists might get out some day and...and... insurrection again?!?!

OMG.  The Democrat have to make sure this doesn't happen.

These people are a risk to National Security.  They could topple the government at any moment!!!!

SAVE US FROM THE INSURRECTIONISTS!!!!!!!!!!



/sarcasm

You can had the last word...it seems important to you.

Tell us how proud you are that you've fucked things up so badly that THESE are your enemies.  How proud you are that an unarmed female military veteran was killed by Capitol Police.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Coyote said:


> No.
> 
> It wasn’t because of that.


yea sure it wasnt....they pissed their underpants....and didnt give a shit about the violence during that summer because they were many miles away....


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Moonglow said:


> Evidently there is no law in lying about the massive fraud that never occurred either.


You've been wrong about every GD thing that slings outta yer mouth pal


----------



## Coyote

Harry Dresden said:


> yea sure it wasnt....they pissed their underpants....and didnt give a shit about the violence during that summer because they were many miles away....


No.  If you don’t see attacking our Capitol, our form of government and electoral process as anything different then there isn’t much to discuss is there?  It isn’t the Congress critters.  It is what everything represents.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Coyote said:


> No.  If you don’t see attacking our Capitol, our form of government and electoral process as anything different then there isn’t much to discuss is there?  It isn’t the Congress critters.  It is what everything represents.


you can believe that all you want.....by them not seeming to care about the violence that went on that summer that tells me because those people were 50 feet from them they all of a sudden cared....they aint more important than we are....if they dont care about our safety why should i care about those assholes?...fuck them...they can all go to hell as far as i am concerned...


----------



## Coyote

Harry Dresden said:


> you can believe that all you want.....by them not seeming to care about the violence that went on that summer that tells me because those people were 50 feet from them they all of a sudden cared....they aint more important than we are....if they dont care about our safety why should i care about those assholes?...fuck them...they can all go to hell as far as i am concerned...


Again, it isn’t them.  We will likely disagree on your judgements on their attitudes towards the riots but those had nothing to do what happened Jan 6.  It isn’t the people themselves that matter.  It is what they represent that was attacked.  It was an attack on the peaceful transfer of power and democratic election.


----------



## Esdraelon

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


IF he runs in 2024, especially with your current heroes in DC mucking things up on an epic scale, he WILL WIN again.  What then, Jimbo?  That's a serious question.  What actions do you feel would be justified to stop him and his "cult"?


----------



## Esdraelon

Coyote said:


> It was an attack on the peaceful transfer of power and democratic election.


That election was far more than just what you describe here.  The issue isn't really about any group of people seriously threatening the transfer of power.  Has it ever occurred to you that just because YOU have a firm belief that these people - tens of millions of them - are misguided, ignorant, or criminally minded, that does not make them so?  Those on the Left have been convinced by a media 5th column that what THEY believe, is the only reality possible and that those who believe Trump was cheated, can be mocked and dismissed without consequences.  It's a bit like a group of adults dismissing a bunch of petulant children.

Trump will win if he chooses to run in 2024.  There are no legal means of stopping him from running, despite all of the rhetoric about how "dangerous" he and his "cult" are.  He could be indicted, tried, convicted, and incarcerated in the State of New York and he could still run a campaign from his cell and WIN.  

 IF that occurred and the state of NY refused to allow him to serve, we might witness the beginnings of a true, kinetic Civil War.  Those of us who know he was cheated and who have watched the Dems trying to ram through HR1 as a means to Federalize state elections, understand that IF this happens we will effectively become a single-party country and THAT will be the end of freedom.  THAT will be worth fighting against by any means necessary.  
IOW... the gravity with which you view 1/6 is no more dire than how the rest of us view the obvious cheating that occurred in 2020.  You see, WE are Americans, also.  OUR beliefs have consequences for the rest of the nation as well.  You folks really need to stop and consider the path we're on.  If one side or the other pushes this thing to conflict, NONE OF US will benefit from it.  Rather than mocking and making demands, it would be well for all of us to examine our voting system and come to a compromise that makes most people able to trust the process again.  Something like 70% of all Americans believe that voter ID would benefit us all and yet only ONE party fights against it like it's an existential threat...


----------



## Esdraelon

blackhawk said:


> Same partisan bullshit it always is with these things both parties issue there own report which are based on there own partisan politics. You could have a so called bipartisan committee investigate an orange and one would write a report saying it was a watermelon the other claiming it’s a banana.


With slo-Joe and his Ho in charge we will watch America burning down in real time until 2024.  At that point, ANYONE will be elected to replace the Dems.  If Trump runs, he'll win.  If he wins, I predict the Left will go to active secession or Civil War.


----------



## Esdraelon

Hidden said:


> The only successful coups in the history of the world have been military ones. Would you back dimwit Don after he called you "suckers and losers".


As opposed to simply setting the stage for 13 of your fellow warriors to die needlessly?  The Pentagon thugs are all political but the warfighters come from the ranks of the "deplorables".  If Trump runs in 2024, he'll win.  Then you may well get your military coup but it will be run by the corrupt degenerate filth on the Left.


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> Did you stamp your foot and shake your fist at the heavens while posting that?  It's not required,  but it is traditional.


I'm just so sick of the deniers. I seldom get upset, but I'm still only human. I think that woman just find a Washington was correct. People around here are addicted to horizon you're getting aroused by emotional responses it's a sickness of its own. I limit my time on the internet to about an hour a day. I'm going to cut back on that too, maybe every other day then eventually just once a week. It's better than talking to most of the morons on here.


----------



## Faun

Missourian said:


> You mean those frightening insurrectionists might get out some day and...and... insurrection again?!?!
> 
> OMG.  The Democrat have to make sure this doesn't happen.
> 
> These people are a risk to National Security.  They could topple the government at any moment!!!!
> 
> SAVE US FROM THE INSURRECTIONISTS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 548943
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> You can had the last word...it seems important to you.
> 
> Tell us how proud you are that you've fucked things up so badly that THESE are your enemies.  How proud you are that an unarmed female military veteran was killed by Capitol Police.
> 
> 
> View attachment 548945


I'm very proud that officer killed that woman. He's a hero who saved lives by keeping that violent mob at bay as lawmakers were being evacuated from the House chamber.


----------



## Faun

ESDRAELON said:


> IF he runs in 2024, especially with your current heroes in DC mucking things up on an epic scale, he WILL WIN again.  What then, Jimbo?  That's a serious question.  What actions do you feel would be justified to stop him and his "cult"?


Nah, Trump won't win. We'll steal the election from him again.


----------



## Mac1958

Coyote said:


> It was an attack on the peaceful transfer of power and democratic election.


This is a "President" who was trying to fire an acting Attorney General and replace him with a guy who'd work to overturn the election.  All based on lies that his then-attorney found on fucking _*Facebook*_.

The sycophants will spin and dismiss and deny, but the fact is that this period has been even worse than the country feared when we voted him down.  Twice.  This is historic and dangerous.  Literally.


----------



## Coyote

Missourian said:


> You mean those frightening insurrectionists might get out some day and...and... insurrection again?!?!
> 
> OMG.  The Democrat have to make sure this doesn't happen.
> 
> These people are a risk to National Security.  They could topple the government at any moment!!!!
> 
> SAVE US FROM THE INSURRECTIONISTS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 548943
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> You can had the last word...it seems important to you.
> 
> Tell us how proud you are that you've fucked things up so badly that THESE are your enemies.  How proud you are that an unarmed female military veteran was killed by Capitol Police.
> 
> 
> View attachment 548945


ANTIFA ANTIFA ANTIFA


----------



## Coyote

ESDRAELON said:


> IF he runs in 2024, especially with your current heroes in DC mucking things up on an epic scale, he WILL WIN again.  What then, Jimbo?  That's a serious question.  What actions do you feel would be justified to stop him and his "cult"?


If he came into power again, what actions will you justify to keep him in power and exact the revenge he is known for?  Neither of you are known for respecting the Constitutional and legal boundaries of power.


----------



## Death Angel

JimH52 said:


> coup is attempting to take the power out of the hands of voters and into the hands of the elite. His is a coup from within


Yes it is. This was accomplished successfully in November 2020.

Nobody really believes BIDEN got 80 million votes. You just need to keep repeating the big lie


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> If he came into power again, what actions will you justify to keep him in power and exact the revenge he is known for?  Neither of you are known for respecting the Constitutional and legal boundaries of power.


Says the Biden, Pelosi, Schumer supporter 🙄


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Says the Biden, Pelosi, Schumer supporter 🙄


Yes Trumpster.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Coyote said:


> Again, it isn’t them.  We will likely disagree on your judgements on their attitudes towards the riots but those had nothing to do what happened Jan 6.  It isn’t the people themselves that matter.  It is what they represent that was attacked.  It was an attack on the peaceful transfer of power and democratic election.


basically you give a shit about the assholes in congress while i can care less about the people that have been destroying this country the last 20 years.....there is a reason they have such pathetic ratings....they suck.....every fucking one of them.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Old Rocks said:


> The Senate Judiciary Committee report on the attempt by Trump and his fellow gangsters to take over the Justice Department;


The justice department that considers angry parents terrorists?

Hahaha


----------



## JimH52

ESDRAELON said:


> With slo-Joe and his Ho in charge we will watch America burning down in real time until 2024.  At that point, ANYONE will be elected to replace the Dems.  If Trump runs, he'll win.  If he wins, I predict the Left will go to active secession or Civil War.


trump is using the Putin play plan to turn the US into an Authoritarian state.  He is enabling a coup from within with threats and bullying just like his pal in Moscow.  The only tactic he has not utilized is jailing and killing.  If he does run and win election in 2024, he will seek revenge on everyone that did not help him in his attempt at insurgency.

trump DOES NOT care about the US.  He only cares about himself.  He will gladly destroy our electoral system to go out a winner, instead of the loser that he is.  I am amazed when I see repubs cringe when they see more people voting.  If it were left to them, only the wealthy land owners would have the privilege to vote.  trump has turned the GOP into the repub party, the American version of the Taliban.

He told all the repub senators to vote against raising the debt ceiling, even for two months, due to the huge deficits that HIS REGIME incurred.  And they followed his lead.  He will do that same in December.  HE DOES NOT CARE ABOUT THE US.  He only cares about his fat orange ass.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimH52 said:


> trump is using the Putin play plan to turn the US into an Authoritarian state.  He is enabling a coup from within with threats and bullying just like his pal in Moscow.  The only tactic he has not utilized is jailing and killing.  If he does run and win election in 2024, he will seek revenge on everyone that did not help him in his attempt at insurgency.
> 
> trump DOES NOT care about the US.  He only cares about himself.  He will gladly destroy our electoral system to go out a winner, instead of the loser that he is.  I am amazed when I see repubs cringe when they see more people voting.  If it were left to them, only the wealthy land owners would have the privilege to vote.  trump has turned the GOP into the repub party, the American version of the Taliban.
> 
> He told all the repub senators to vote against raising the debt ceiling, even for two months, due to the huge deficits that HIS REGIME incurred.  And they followed his lead.  He will do that same in December.  HE DOES NOT CARE ABOUT THE US.  He only cares about his fat orange ass.


JIM....TRUMP CANT HURT YOU ANYMORE....ITS SAFE TO COME OUT OF YOUR CELLAR NOW....


----------



## JimH52

lantern2814 said:


> No insurrection. Per the FBI. Continue on with your next tantrum about Trump. Who you people claim nobody wants to talk about.  Yet he’s ALL you cry about.....


That is why trumping is fight the House select committee investigation.  If they are allowed the access they want, they will find that Donald was not only the instigator and the planner of the Capitol attack, but he was one of the funders of the attack.  That will be bad for Donald and for you..

Donald is famous for trying to run out the clock.  One of these days, he won't be able to do that.  He has so many legal issues right now, it is hard to see how he comes out of this unscathed.  But he is trying hard to keep the truth hidden.


----------



## Faun

Death Angel said:


> Yes it is. This was accomplished successfully in November 2020.
> 
> Nobody really believes BIDEN got 80 million votes. You just need to keep repeating the big lie


Please, Trump really didn't get more than 10 million votes.


----------



## Independentthinker

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


So, we've got a biased investigation telling us what Trump could have done.


----------



## JimH52

Independentthinker said:


> So, we've got a biased investigation telling us what Trump could have done.


Except they have emails and correspondence that corroborate the findings.  And Biden just blew trump's executive order into the oblivion.  He has told the National Archives that he is not extending any executive privilege protections to Donald trump.  *The Jig is Up....TRAITOR DON!

And if their subpoenas are not honored, criminal charges will follow.*


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimH52 said:


> Except they have emails and correspondence that corroborate the findings.  And Biden just blew trump's executive order into the oblivion.  He has told the National Archives that he is not extending any executive privilege protections to Donald trump.  *The Jig is Up....TRAITOR DON!
> 
> And if their subpoenas are not honored, criminal charges will follow.*


jim you must be a lot fun at gatherings....people are watching the playoffs and meanwhile you are trying to get everyone to talk about your idle...


----------



## theHawk

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


Tell us, what constitutional right did he ever take away from anyone?


----------



## Leo123

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


So, trying to investigate voter fraud is now called "subverting justice?"   Seems to me that's what the Marxist-Democrats did.  As I always say, Marxists always accuse others of the bad shit they themselves are doing.


----------



## Esdraelon

Coyote said:


> If he came into power again, what actions will you justify to keep him in power and exact the revenge he is known for?  Neither of you are known for respecting the Constitutional and legal boundaries of power.


I note you refused to answer.  The question stands...


----------



## Esdraelon

Faun said:


> Nah, Trump won't win. We'll steal the election from him again.


You should REALLY be careful what you wish for.


----------



## lantern2814

JimH52 said:


> That is why trumping is fight the House select committee investigation.  If they are allowed the access they want, they will find that Donald was not only the instigator and the planner of the Capitol attack, but he was one of the funders of the attack.  That will be bad for Donald and for you..
> 
> Donald is famous for trying to run out the clock.  One of these days, he won't be able to do that.  He has so many legal issues right now, it is hard to see how he comes out of this unscathed.  But he is trying hard to keep the truth hidden.


That was such a big pile of shit. How are your delusional fantasies bad for me  idiot? Threatening me boy? Excuse me while I laugh at you and point this out....


----------



## lantern2814

JimH52 said:


> It was an "attempted" insurrection.  We all watched the idiots that trump told to "fight like Hell" attack the Capitol and try to stop the certification of Joe Biden.  They even threatened to kill Mike Pence.  You are an orange lipped sheep.


Sorry dimbulb. Your leftist instigators screwed up and let people into the Capitol while Trump was still speaking. The new videos being released kill your fantasy too.


----------



## lantern2814

Mac1958 said:


> This is a "President" who was trying to fire an acting Attorney General and replace him with a guy who'd work to overturn the election.  All based on lies that his then-attorney found on fucking _*Facebook*_.
> 
> The sycophants will spin and dismiss and deny, but the fact is that this period has been even worse than the country feared when we voted him down.  Twice.  This is historic and dangerous.  Literally.


And here you are parroting the bullshit while showing zero proof. Nothing new for you...


----------



## lantern2814

Coyote said:


> ANTIFA ANTIFA ANTIFA


Yeah you moron. You know, the ones you claim are justified in their violence. The ones who should be “treated differently” (YOUR WORDS so don’t start lying as usual) because the year only murdered cops, caused millions in damages, and stole millions more in merchandise. And tried to murder people by barricading them in a FEDERAL building and attempting to light it on fire.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> Again, it isn’t them.  We will likely disagree on your judgements on their attitudes towards the riots but those had nothing to do what happened Jan 6.  It isn’t the people themselves that matter.  It is what they represent that was attacked.  It was an attack on the peaceful transfer of power and democratic election.


Bullcrap..... Keep pushing your anti-Trump messages all you want, but the Americans aren't as dumb as you and your ilk would like for them to be. You and your ilk are on an island attempting to convince your brainwashed populous that the tsunami heading your way, wasn't coming from the earthquake you all have caused. Good luck with that.


----------



## beagle9

JimH52 said:


> Except they have emails and correspondence that corroborate the findings.  And Biden just blew trump's executive order into the oblivion.  He has told the National Archives that he is not extending any executive privilege protections to Donald trump.  *The Jig is Up....TRAITOR DON!
> 
> And if their subpoenas are not honored, criminal charges will follow.*


Biden can't do jack crap to the former president, so just keep spinning your TDS wheels, and don't get mad once Trump is back in office. 

Better get to changing your ways/cultures, especially if they are wrong, because for the majority of Americans, they will be working for change that doesn't include being a spectator on
public knowledge.


----------



## Mac1958

lantern2814 said:


> And here you are parroting the bullshit while showing zero proof. Nothing new for you...


I realize it's bullshit in your universe.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything.


----------



## SweetSue92

Mac1958 said:


> I realize it's bullshit in your universe.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything.



How myopic is Ol' Mac and his merry band of idiots?

Oh Trump was the big fascist threat, but Fake White House Biden and his vaccine mandates are so great Ol Mac will threaten right along with him.

Mac is a joke and so are his merry band of idiots


----------



## SweetSue92

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.



Meanwhile the current Attorney General would love to go after moms "talking back" to school boards, but you know, that's great. That's not fascist or totalitarian at all, nope, that sounds just about right when the FBI goes after PTA moms

You are a total joke, all of you, and everyone can see it.

And also: you are losing. Look at Biden's poll numbers. That goes for Leftism too, thank God


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Tell us, what constitutional right did he ever take away from anyone?


He tried and failed. That he failed does not give him a pass for trying.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> So, trying to investigate voter fraud is now called "subverting justice?"   Seems to me that's what the Marxist-Democrats did.  As I always say, Marxists always accuse others of the bad shit they themselves are doing.


He's been investigating voter fraud for 4 years now and has found nothing. At what point do you wake up?


----------



## Faun

ESDRAELON said:


> You should REALLY be careful what you wish for.


Why? You freaks gonna beat up more cops at the Capitol?


----------



## Faun

lantern2814 said:


> Sorry dimbulb. Your leftist instigators screwed up and let people into the Capitol while Trump was still speaking. The new videos being released kill your fantasy too.


Liar, not one of Trump's thugs entered the Capitol until after his speech.


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> They had weapons.


Yep.....high powered fire-extinguishers....with high powered nozzles.


----------



## beagle9

Mac1958 said:


> I realize it's bullshit in your universe.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything.


Then who are you writing in debate form for or why are you here ? That's what this place is for right ? To debate the issues right ?? Ohh, maybe you're just fueling your own ego or something who knew.


----------



## iceberg

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lies?
> View attachment 548789


did Trump destroy the Constitution? 

no. so saying he would to stay in power is a lie.


----------



## Mac1958

beagle9 said:


> Then who are you writing in debate form for or why are you here ? That's what this place is for right ? To debate the issues right ?? Ohh, maybe you're just fueling your own ego or something who knew.


Debating here is pointless.

I'm here for my own reasons.  Your approval is not required.


----------



## beagle9

Mac1958 said:


> Debating here is pointless.
> 
> I'm here for my own reasons.  Your approval is not required.


It's pointless when you're wrong all the time, so your answer was correct because you are wrong all the time.


----------



## iceberg

Mac1958 said:


> Debating here is pointless.
> 
> I'm here for my own reasons.  Your approval is not required.


trolling and attacking. 

That's obvious.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iceberg said:


> did Trump destroy the Constitution?
> 
> no. so saying he would to stay in power is a lie.


He damned sure tried. If you try to rob a bank but flee with no money,  you're still a bank rober


----------



## theHawk

Faun said:


> He tried and failed. That he failed does not give him a pass for trying.


Tried what?


----------



## Death Angel

JimH52 said:


> He will gladly destroy our electoral system to go out a winner


It's only you leftist lunatics who qant to do away with the electoral college.

You guys are masters of projection


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Tried what?


Tried overturning the will of the people and stay in office even though he was constitutionally thrown out.


----------



## lantern2814

Mac1958 said:


> I realize it's bullshit in your universe.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything.


No slow one. It is bullshit because you show no proof. Just parrot your master’s statements. As people laugh at you.


----------



## Mac1958

lantern2814 said:


> No slow one. It is bullshit because you show no proof. Just parrot your master’s statements. As people laugh at you.


Sure thing, Trumpster.


----------



## lantern2814

Mac1958 said:


> Sure thing, Trumpster.


More third grade level responses from one of the resident grade school dropouts. Trolling and nothing else.


----------



## iceberg

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> He damned sure tried. If you try to rob a bank but flee with no money,  you're still a bank rober


no he did not. you just say he did because he didn't do what you FELT was the right thing to do. you keep on and on and on about how bad trump is and you keep saying he will do all these stupid things that he NEVER does - so you make up other shit and say it's as bad or worse.

identity politics. you suck.


----------



## konradv

Death Angel said:


> It's only you leftist lunatics who qant to do away with the electoral college.


If it were done, it’d be done legally, unlike what Trump and his minions attempted.


----------



## konradv

lantern2814 said:


> No slow one. It is bullshit because you show no proof. Just parrot your master’s statements. As people laugh at you.


Is this a variation on the “sheeple” meme, because if there’s anyone that deserves the appellation, it’s a Trumpista?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

theHawk said:


> Tried what?


Stop being stupid


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iceberg said:


> no he did not. you just say he did because he didn't do what you FELT was the right thing to do. you keep on and on and on about how bad trump is and you keep saying he will do all these stupid things that he NEVER does - so you make up other shit and say it's as bad or worse.
> 
> identity politics. you suck.


Bullshit. He attempted a coup. You know it. We all know it. Stop lying


----------



## JimH52

Leo123 said:


> So, trying to investigate voter fraud is now called "subverting justice?"   Seems to me that's what the Marxist-Democrats did.  As I always say, Marxists always accuse others of the bad shit they themselves are doing.


It was investigate and it was found to be just a bunch of lies.  trump and his fellow criminals lost over 60 times in courts, many with judges that he appointed.  trump is the Prince of Liars.


----------



## JimH52

Faun said:


> Liar, not one of Trump's thugs entered the Capitol until after his speech.


You can when a MAGA not is lying when his lips are moving.


----------



## JimH52

Death Angel said:


> It's only you leftist lunatics who qant to do away with the electoral college.
> 
> You guys are masters of projection


*repubs* are scared to death that everyone that is eligible to vote actually votes.  You want only the elite and the white to vote.  You know your kind are dying, quickly due to their vaccine hesitancy and you know your part of the voter electorate cannot win elections anymore.  So you got to cheap and lie.


----------



## Leo123

JimH52 said:


> It was investigate and it was found to be just a bunch of lies.  trump and his fellow criminals lost over 60 times in courts, many with judges that he appointed.  trump is the Prince of Liars.


Only the Democrats and their Marxist MSM say it was "a bunch of lies" and you have been brainwashed by them.


----------



## Leo123

JimH52 said:


> *repubs* are scared to death that everyone that is eligible to vote actually votes.  You want only the elite and the white to vote.  You know your kind are dying, quickly due to their vaccine hesitancy and you know your part of the voter electorate cannot win elections anymore.  So you got to cheap and lie.


What bullshit.  Democrats want to let the in-eligible vote by changing voting rules at the last minute and mass mailing ballots under the guise of 'protecting voting rights' which is nothing more than another way to stuff the ballot box.    When they got outed, of course then next thing out of their mouths is to call anyone questioning them 'racist.'   The Democrat party today is being led by political Marxist demagogues of the far left who promote division, tribalism and racism.  Every American citizen has the right to vote and doesn't need to be 'protected' or 'enabled' to cast their vote.   If one could not get to the polls, for instance, they could request an absentee ballot.   There was never any need to mass mail ballots or change the way we have been conducting the polls for years and years; except the for purposes of committing fraud which the Democrat party did most blatently in 2020.


----------



## JimH52

Leo123 said:


> What bullshit.  Democrats want to let the in-eligible vote by changing voting rules at the last minute and mass mailing ballots under the guise of 'protecting voting rights' which is nothing more than another way to stuff the ballot box.    When they got outed, of course then next thing out of their mouths is to call anyone questioning them 'racist.'   The Democrat party today is being led by political Marxist demagogues of the far left who promote division, tribalism and racism.  Every American citizen has the right to vote and doesn't need to be 'protected' or 'enabled' to cast their vote.   If one could not get to the polls, for instance, they could request an absentee ballot.   There was never any need to mass mail ballots or change the way we have been conducting the polls for years and years; except the for purposes of committing fraud which the Democrat party did most blatently in 2020.


We know what the lie was.  It was the Big Lie that trump made up about voter fraud.  The lie was in the tubes from the Hillary contest.  trump is a serial liar that could not tell the truth if his wife's life depended on it.  And you gullible SOBS just lap up his lies.

He is taking the repub party down a treasonous road.  The country has never seen a losing presidential candidate that has lied, lost in all the courts, and still continues to lie about his loss in a re-election bid.  But trump does not care about the country.  He only cares about his fat, orange, ass.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Yep.....high powered fire-extinguishers....with high powered nozzles.


And bear spray, baseball bats, tasers, metal poles…


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> And bear spray, baseball bats, tasers, metal poles…


So....some ANTIFA schmuck shows up at the event and you think you can blame Trump for that?
Witnesses said the cops unloaded a bunch of them from white vans and escorted them into the Capital. 
Trump supporters were told not to bring anything including signs.


----------



## konradv

Leo123 said:


> Only the Democrats and their Marxist MSM say it was "a bunch of lies" and you have been brainwashed by them.


LOL!!!  And they call us “sheeple”.


----------



## Leo123

konradv said:


> LOL!!!  And they call us “sheeple”.


Hard to hear anything the contradicts your brainwashing eh comrade?


----------



## Leo123

JimH52 said:


> We know what the lie was.  It was the Big Lie that trump made up about voter fraud.  The lie was in the tubes from the Hillary contest.  trump is a serial liar that could not tell the truth if his wife's life depended on it.  And you gullible SOBS just lap up his lies.
> 
> He is taking the repub party down a treasonous road.  The country has never seen a losing presidential candidate that has lied, lost in all the courts, and still continues to lie about his loss in a re-election bid.  But trump does not care about the country.  He only cares about his fat, orange, ass.


Oh God, another hair-on-fire Orange Man Bad!!!! post from another brainwashed lefty idiot who has a very serious TDS mental condition.


----------



## beagle9

JimH52 said:


> We know what the lie was.  It was the Big Lie that trump made up about voter fraud.  The lie was in the tubes from the Hillary contest.  trump is a serial liar that could not tell the truth if his wife's life depended on it.  And you gullible SOBS just lap up his lies.
> 
> He is taking the repub party down a treasonous road.  The country has never seen a losing presidential candidate that has lied, lost in all the courts, and still continues to lie about his loss in a re-election bid.  But trump does not care about the country.  He only cares about his fat, orange, ass.


Run your mouth all you want, but prepare to eat your words with vinegar to wash them down, because Biden is going to make complete fools out of you sheeple.

He already is, but you ignore it because you want to be right so badly that it's pure torture for you under the weight of it all.


----------



## MisterBeale

The Judge: On January 6th, What Did the FBI Know? Tune In and Find out!​


----------



## Stann

ESDRAELON said:


> IF he runs in 2024, especially with your current heroes in DC mucking things up on an epic scale, he WILL WIN again.  What then, Jimbo?  That's a serious question.  What actions do you feel would be justified to stop him and his "cult"?


No need to stop him, it's the ones that follow in his footsteps. trump is finished, less than 35% support from his own party.


----------



## Esdraelon

Stann said:


> No need to stop him, it's the ones that follow in his footsteps. trump is finished, less than 35% support from his own party.


Care to share a link to your source?  I'm certainly willing to explore the rationale the writer employs.  There are a few reasons that I believe he's fully capable of running and winning again.  The first is that IF he actually could only count on 30-40% from his base in what used to be the Republican Party, we wouldn't be seeing the amount of money, time, and effort being spent to find something to prosecute him, either at the Federal level or in New York State courts.  It simply wouldn't be necessary.

   I assume his detractors (like yourself) tell YOURSELVES that all of the media hysteria about him being some kind of Fascist dictator in waiting, is absolutely accurate AND that it is critical for the "survival of the Republic" or "democracy" that he be indicted, tried, and convicted for his "crimes" while he was president between 2017 and 2021.  The greatest weakness of that plan at the Federal level is that there is NO evidence that he did ANYTHING that has been proven to be responsible for the protests in DC on 1/6/2021.  NOTHING.









						Exclusive: FBI finds scant evidence U.S. Capitol attack was coordinated - sources
					

The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.




					www.reuters.com
				












						FBI finds no evidence Capitol riot was coordinated
					

Dozens of followers of far-right militias have been charged with conspiracy from the January 6 riots, but the FBI doesn’t believe the had a plan once they entered the US Capitol




					www.independent.co.uk
				











						The FBI comes up empty-handed in its search for a Jan. 6 plot
					

After five months of dragnet arrests nationwide, no one has actually been charged with insurrection or sedition.




					thehill.com
				




Additionally, the DC bureaucracy, including FBI, DoJ, DHS, and even CIA, spent 4 years and had an UNLIMITED budget for the most thorough investigation into a duly-elected president in American history and not a single charge was worthy of indictment.  By tradition, POTUS cannot be prosecuted while in office because IF that was acceptable then we'd NEVER have another president who could function without perpetually being dragged before courts and having every decision picked apart as "crimes".  HOWEVER... not one of the premises the media used to assassinate his legitimacy between 2017 and 2021 has been followed up and used to level charges against Trump, the civilian.

Finally... More than half of the country, especially among Independents and the America-first Republicans, has ZERO confidence in Biden and his numbers, even in favorable polling, have fallen below 40%.  The polls that have him at around 38% actually have an inherent bias to the Left that accounts for several points.  In short... More than half the country has zero faith in the old man and that number grows as the media 5th column for the Left makes it more obvious every day that this man is senile and that he cannot be trusted to even field media questions.  It's so flagrant that he has become a target of ridicule on the global stage. 

The guy asks permission to answer certain reporters but ignores others.  Those here who still support him and actually believe this guy won 81 MILLION votes are either unwilling to admit their mistake for tribal calculations OR, they genuinely are out of touch with reality.

I'd vote for Trump a 3rd time but if he chooses NOT to run then his support should flow to DeSantis and whoever he chooses as a veep candidate.  DeSantis is one of the new breeds in the Republican Party.  He's in the company of others who support America first and are willing to fight Socialism regardless of what it costs.  I'd include Kristi Noem in that group.  OTOH, IF Trump decides to run then I think he'd be crazy not to choose DeSantis.  The true bottom line in U.S. politics today is that we are being actively divided by media and entertainment as well as the educational system.  Whoever has the courage to stand against the corrupt media and the sleazy Congress members that have sold out to the CCP, has a real potential to begin a modern revolution that will be based on the principles that most Americans trust and respect.


----------



## beagle9

ESDRAELON said:


> Care to share a link to your source?  I'm certainly willing to explore the rationale the writer employs.  There are a few reasons that I believe he's fully capable of running and winning again.  The first is that IF he actually could only count on 30-40% from his base in what used to be the Republican Party, we wouldn't be seeing the amount of money, time, and effort being spent to find something to prosecute him, either at the Federal level or in New York State courts.  It simply wouldn't be necessary.
> 
> I assume his detractors (like yourself) tell YOURSELVES that all of the media hysteria about him being some kind of Fascist dictator in waiting, is absolutely accurate AND that it is critical for the "survival of the Republic" or "democracy" that he be indicted, tried, and convicted for his "crimes" while he was president between 2017 and 2021.  The greatest weakness of that plan at the Federal level is that there is NO evidence that he did ANYTHING that has been proven to be responsible for the protests in DC on 1/6/2021.  NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: FBI finds scant evidence U.S. Capitol attack was coordinated - sources
> 
> 
> The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI finds no evidence Capitol riot was coordinated
> 
> 
> Dozens of followers of far-right militias have been charged with conspiracy from the January 6 riots, but the FBI doesn’t believe the had a plan once they entered the US Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI comes up empty-handed in its search for a Jan. 6 plot
> 
> 
> After five months of dragnet arrests nationwide, no one has actually been charged with insurrection or sedition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, the DC bureaucracy, including FBI, DoJ, DHS, and even CIA, spent 4 years and had an UNLIMITED budget for the most thorough investigation into a duly-elected president in American history and not a single charge was worthy of indictment.  By tradition, POTUS cannot be prosecuted while in office because IF that was acceptable then we'd NEVER have another president who could function without perpetually being dragged before courts and having every decision picked apart as "crimes".  HOWEVER... not one of the premises the media used to assassinate his legitimacy between 2017 and 2021 has been followed up and used to level charges against Trump, the civilian.
> 
> Finally... More than half of the country, especially among Independents and the America-first Republicans, has ZERO confidence in Biden and his numbers, even in favorable polling, have fallen below 40%.  The polls that have him at around 38% actually have an inherent bias to the Left that accounts for several points.  In short... More than half the country has zero faith in the old man and that number grows as the media 5th column for the Left makes it more obvious every day that this man is senile and that he cannot be trusted to even field media questions.  It's so flagrant that he has become a target of ridicule on the global stage.
> 
> The guy asks permission to answer certain reporters but ignores others.  Those here who still support him and actually believe this guy won 81 MILLION votes are either unwilling to admit their mistake for tribal calculations OR, they genuinely are out of touch with reality.
> 
> I'd vote for Trump a 3rd time but if he chooses NOT to run then his support should flow to DeSantis and whoever he chooses as a veep candidate.  DeSantis is one of the new breeds in the Republican Party.  He's in the company of others who support America first and are willing to fight Socialism regardless of what it costs.  I'd include Kristi Noem in that group.  OTOH, IF Trump decides to run then I think he'd be crazy not to choose DeSantis.  The true bottom line in U.S. politics today is that we are being actively divided by media and entertainment as well as the educational system.  Whoever has the courage to stand againt the corrupt media and the sleazy Congress members that have sold out to the CCP, has a real potential to begin a modern revolution that will be based on the principles that most Americans trust and respect.


I so enjoyed this well written, and very articulated post by you. That was simply the best analysis of the situation that I've read to date by a poster around here, and I've read some good one's. Thanks, and continue the good works.


----------



## konradv

Leo123 said:


> Hard to hear anything the contradicts your brainwashing eh comrade?


The dispute seems to be about who’s actually brainwashed.  Funny you think it’s me, when you’re the one in the thrall of a narcissistic demagogue.


----------



## Coyote

ESDRAELON said:


> That election was far more than just what you describe here.  The issue isn't really about any group of people seriously threatening the transfer of power.  Has it ever occurred to you that just because YOU have a firm belief that these people - tens of millions of them - are misguided, ignorant, or criminally minded, that does not make them so?  Those on the Left have been convinced by a media 5th column that what THEY believe, is the only reality possible and that those who believe Trump was cheated, can be mocked and dismissed without consequences.  It's a bit like a group of adults dismissing a bunch of petulant children.



There is a bit of a problem here.  Several, in fact.

 2020 was no different than 2016, both high stakes elections, both valid, legal, with no evidence of systemic fraud (Trump, in fact began sowing the seeds of fraud in 2016 when he thought he might lose).  Both were won with narrow margins in key states.  You talk about being mocked with out consequence…yet people like YOU mocked leftists, throughout Trump’s term, calling them cry babies, sore losers, pink pussy hats yada yada.  The consequence however, was not an attempt to violently overthrow the election, it was to get the vote out in the next one.  There is a difference.

As to what I “believe”…it doesn’t really matter.  What matters is those people, who chose to break from their fellow law abiding, peaceful demonstrators, and stormed OUR nation’s Capitol to attack OUR elected representatives, to prevent them from certifying an election, committed criminal acts.  





ESDRAELON said:


> Trump will win if he chooses to run in 2024.  There are no legal means of stopping him from running, despite all of the rhetoric about how "dangerous" he and his "cult" are.  He could be indicted, tried, convicted, and incarcerated in the State of New York and he could still run a campaign from his cell and WIN.



He lost in 2020.  That is a fact.  He can run in 2024.  But whether he would win is a belief I don’t share.


ESDRAELON said:


> IF that occurred and the state of NY refused to allow him to serve, we might witness the beginnings of a true, kinetic Civil War.  Those of us who know he was cheated and who have watched the Dems trying to ram through HR1 as a means to Federalize state elections, understand that IF this happens we will effectively become a single-party country and THAT will be the end of freedom.  THAT will be worth fighting against by any means necessary.



The 2020 election results have withstood every challenge: Trump’s DoJ, Republican election officials, courts, recounts, audits.  If you think Trump was cheated, it is an unsubstantiated belief.  The fact that Trump sustains that belief in his followers is dangerous and shows a reckless disregard for the process of democracy and free and fare elections that withstood numerous tests in the history of our country.

It is interesting that you talk about a one-party country when that is effectively what Republicans have been doing for some time now with redistricting, gerrymandering and now new election laws designed to make it more difficult for groups that tend to support the opposition to vote.  That is the real one party danger, through suppressing peoples right to vote and through gerrymandering.  Both sides do it, but Republicans control most of the state legislatures and redistricting.  A number of states passed laws that put redistricting in the hands of non partisan or bipartisan commissions.  Those are mostly Dem states. Why do Republicans oppose it?





ESDRAELON said:


> IOW... the gravity with which you view 1/6 is no more dire than how the rest of us view the obvious cheating that occurred in 2020.  *You see, WE are Americans, also.  OUR beliefs have consequences for the rest of the nation as well.  You folks really need to stop and consider the path we're on.  If one side or the other pushes this thing to conflict, NONE OF US will benefit from it.  Rather than mocking and making demands, it would be well for all of us to examine our voting system and come to a compromise that makes most people able to trust the process again.  Something like 70% of all Americans believe that voter ID would benefit us all and yet only ONE party fights against it like it's an existential threat...*


I’m just curious here…but you see WE are Americans too.  OUR beliefs have consequences TOO.  Why did YOU mock us, and make demands?

Voter ID has it’s positives and negatives and part of it lies in the inabipity of some people, mostly older African Americans, not born in a hospital, to get a birth certificate.  Make sure all legal voters can get one, and that a student ID carries the same weight as a concealed carry permit for ID purposes and I’m fine with it.  In the meantime, why are you trying eliminate Sunday voting, 24 hour voting, drive through voting and mail in voting all of which have shown to be secure and increase turn out?


----------



## Coyote

ESDRAELON said:


> Care to share a link to your source?  I'm certainly willing to explore the rationale the writer employs.  There are a few reasons that I believe he's fully capable of running and winning again.  The first is that IF he actually could only count on 30-40% from his base in what used to be the Republican Party, we wouldn't be seeing the amount of money, time, and effort being spent to find something to prosecute him, either at the Federal level or in New York State courts.  It simply wouldn't be necessary.
> 
> I assume his detractors (like yourself) tell YOURSELVES that all of the media hysteria about him being some kind of Fascist dictator in waiting, is absolutely accurate AND that it is critical for the "survival of the Republic" or "democracy" that he be indicted, tried, and convicted for his "crimes" while he was president between 2017 and 2021.  The greatest weakness of that plan at the Federal level is that there is NO evidence that he did ANYTHING that has been proven to be responsible for the protests in DC on 1/6/2021.  NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: FBI finds scant evidence U.S. Capitol attack was coordinated - sources
> 
> 
> The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI finds no evidence Capitol riot was coordinated
> 
> 
> Dozens of followers of far-right militias have been charged with conspiracy from the January 6 riots, but the FBI doesn’t believe the had a plan once they entered the US Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI comes up empty-handed in its search for a Jan. 6 plot
> 
> 
> After five months of dragnet arrests nationwide, no one has actually been charged with insurrection or sedition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, the DC bureaucracy, including FBI, DoJ, DHS, and even CIA, spent 4 years and had an UNLIMITED budget for the most thorough investigation into a duly-elected president in American history and not a single charge was worthy of indictment.  By tradition, POTUS cannot be prosecuted while in office because IF that was acceptable then we'd NEVER have another president who could function without perpetually being dragged before courts and having every decision picked apart as "crimes".  HOWEVER... not one of the premises the media used to assassinate his legitimacy between 2017 and 2021 has been followed up and used to level charges against Trump, the civilian.
> 
> Finally... More than half of the country, especially among Independents and the America-first Republicans, has ZERO confidence in Biden and his numbers, even in favorable polling, have fallen below 40%.  The polls that have him at around 38% actually have an inherent bias to the Left that accounts for several points.  In short... More than half the country has zero faith in the old man and that number grows as the media 5th column for the Left makes it more obvious every day that this man is senile and that he cannot be trusted to even field media questions.  It's so flagrant that he has become a target of ridicule on the global stage.
> 
> The guy asks permission to answer certain reporters but ignores others.  Those here who still support him and actually believe this guy won 81 MILLION votes are either unwilling to admit their mistake for tribal calculations OR, they genuinely are out of touch with reality.
> 
> I'd vote for Trump a 3rd time but if he chooses NOT to run then his support should flow to DeSantis and whoever he chooses as a veep candidate.  DeSantis is one of the new breeds in the Republican Party.  He's in the company of others who support America first and are willing to fight Socialism regardless of what it costs.  I'd include Kristi Noem in that group.  OTOH, IF Trump decides to run then I think he'd be crazy not to choose DeSantis.  The true bottom line in U.S. politics today is that we are being actively divided by media and entertainment as well as the educational system.  Whoever has the courage to stand against the corrupt media and the sleazy Congress members that have sold out to the CCP, has a real potential to begin a modern revolution that will be based on the principles that most Americans trust and respect.


A couple of points to consider…Biden still polls higher than Trump at his best.









						How Popular Is Joe Biden?
					

Latest polls on President Joe Biden’s approval ratings




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com
				




And Republicans and Independents who switched and voted for are disappointed with Biden but do not regret their vote.



Trump can’t win with his base alone.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> So....some ANTIFA schmuck shows up at the event and you think you can blame Trump for that?
> Witnesses said the cops unloaded a bunch of them from white vans and escorted them into the Capital.
> Trump supporters were told not to bring anything including signs.


Funny how none of the 671 people arrested so far, not one is Antifa. The FBI is prolly just letting Antifa members go, huh?


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> Oh God, another hair-on-fire Orange Man Bad!!!! post from another brainwashed lefty idiot who has a very serious TDS mental condition.


A pity you can't find any fraud even though the Big Lie insists there were *millions* of illegal votes casts.


----------



## beagle9

A


Coyote said:


> There is a bit of a problem here.  Several, in fact.
> 
> 2020 was no different than 2016, both high stakes elections, both valid, legal, with no evidence of systemic fraud (Trump, in fact began sowing the seeds of fraud in 2016 when he thought he might lose).  Both were won with narrow margins in key states.  You talk about being mocked with out consequence…yet people like YOU mocked leftists, throughout Trump’s term, calling them cry babies, sore losers, pink pussy hats yada yada.  The consequence however, was not an attempt to violently overthrow the election, it was to get the vote out in the next one.  There is a difference.
> 
> As to what I “believe”…it doesn’t really matter.  What matters is those people, who chose to break from their fellow law abiding, peaceful demonstrators, and stormed OUR nation’s Capitol to attack OUR elected representatives, to prevent them from certifying an election, committed criminal acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lost in 2020.  That is a fact.  He can run in 2024.  But whether he would win is a belief I don’t share.
> 
> 
> The 2020 election results have withstood every challenge: Trump’s DoJ, Republican election officials, courts, recounts, audits.  If you think Trump was cheated, it is an unsubstantiated belief.  The fact that Trump sustains that belief in his followers is dangerous and shows a reckless disregard for the process of democracy and free and fare elections that withstood numerous tests in the history of our country.
> 
> It is interesting that you talk about a one-party country when that is effectively what Republicans have been doing for some time now with redistricting, gerrymandering and now new election laws designed to make it more difficult for groups that tend to support the opposition to vote.  That is the real one party danger, through suppressing peoples right to vote and through gerrymandering.  Both sides do it, but Republicans control most of the state legislatures and redistricting.  A number of states passed laws that put redistricting in the hands of non partisan or bipartisan commissions.  Those are mostly Dem states. Why do Republicans oppose it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m just curious here…but you see WE are Americans too.  OUR beliefs have consequences TOO.  Why did YOU mock us, and make demands?
> 
> Voter ID has it’s positives and negatives and part of it lies in the inabipity of some people, mostly older African Americans, not born in a hospital, to get a birth certificate.  Make sure all legal voters can get one, and that a student ID carries the same weight as a concealed carry permit for ID purposes and I’m fine with it.  In the meantime, why are you trying eliminate Sunday voting, 24 hour voting, drive through voting and mail in voting all of which have shown to be secure and increase turn out?


All your words written, and you destroy them out of the gate by laying a false accusation against Trump by suggesting that he began laying the seeds of fraud early on in order to suggest that the election would be stolen, when all Trump or anyone was doing was warning that if we go into the election knowing that we had to change the election processes, and all due to COVID, that it could easily open the door for the possibility of election fraud. 

Yes and this by a party that had shown throughout his administration, that it would stop at nothing to take him out of power (all cards are on the table Chuck Schumer said, along with many others in the demoncrats party during the Trump administration tenure). 

How could it not be that the republican party as spectator's of it all, would not then think the worst of the Democrat's who had attacked Trump relentlessly during his term, and did so with lie's and the same innuendo that you used at the beginning of your diatribe against Trump or the Republicans above ??


----------



## DrLove

JimH52 said:


> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.



Indeed - We came within a pubic hair of an absolute catastrophe. And I didn’t need the Senate Judiciary Committee to tell me that.


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> Indeed - We came within a pubic hair of an absolute catastrophe. And I didn’t need the Senate Judiciary Committee to tell me that.


Catastrophe ? Explain the catastrophe you were so afraid of that Trump was going to cause ? 

Was it the same one in 2016 that the ignorant idiot's claimed that Trump would cause that never happened ? 

I remember them crying and screaming like someone had taken their baby rattler's, and cussing while threatening the government in every imaginative way, and then metaphorically cutting Trump's head off in comedy skits that weren't funny, but rather showed a mental sickness that had developed in this nation over time.


----------



## San Souci

Old Rocks said:


> The Senate Judiciary Committee report on the attempt by Trump and his fellow gangsters to take over the Justice Department;


PMSNBC? Sucks.


----------



## San Souci

DrLove said:


> Indeed - We came within a pubic hair of an absolute catastrophe. And I didn’t need the Senate Judiciary Committee to tell me that.


How about all those filthy Black Thugs tearing up our cities all summer?


----------



## JimH52

And molotov cocktails...









						Alabama Man Charged With Possession of Eleven Molotov Cocktails Found Near Protest at U.S. Capitol
					






					www.justice.gov


----------



## JimH52

San Souci said:


> How about all those filthy Black Thugs tearing up our cities all summer?


Look, we knew you were a flaming racist long before your latest rant.  You can go hug your trump doll now.


----------



## JimH52

DrLove said:


> Indeed - We came within a pubic hair of an absolute catastrophe. And I didn’t need the Senate Judiciary Committee to tell me that.


The battle for this country is not over.  trump is busy right now lining up his thugs for a repeat.  First he will try and gain as many of his devotees in electoral positions in 2022.  Once he has them in place, he will have a means of overriding electoral results in 2024.

And the Dems think they are playing with someone who respects the law.  What is wrong with Garland?  Is he going to allow trump and his fellow criminals to destroy our nation?  There is ample proof that trump broke numerous laws in his attempt to stay in power.  *GARLAND HAS GOT TO ADDRESS THEM AND BRING CHARGES WHERE NECESSARY!

As for Bannon and all his other two bit thugs.  If they don't honor the subpoenas, they should sit in jail until they do.*


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> All your words written, and you destroy them out of the gate by laying a false accusation against Trump by suggesting that he began laying the seeds of fraud early on in order to suggest that the election would be stolen,


That's not a lie. He did it before the 2016 election and then again ibefore the 2020 election.


----------



## JimH52

Moonglow said:


> That's what is going through my mind, why is this criminal still walking the streets.


Not only is he still walking the streets.  He is flying around the country lying and spreading falsehoods.  He is even now inciting violence again the legitimate government of the United States.  Garland needs to grow a pair.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Catastrophe ? Explain the catastrophe you were so afraid of that Trump was going to cause ?
> 
> Was it the same one in 2016 that the ignorant idiot's claimed that Trump would cause that never happened ?
> 
> I remember them crying and screaming like someone had taken their baby rattler's, and cussing while threatening the government in every imaginative way, and then metaphorically cutting Trump's head off in comedy skits that weren't funny, but rather showed a mental sickness that had developed in this nation over time.


That you can't see the catastrophe caused by installing a loser of an election only serves to expose your wilful blindness.


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> How about all those filthy Black Thugs tearing up our cities all summer?


Moron, they didn't attack our democracy like Trump's thugs did on Insurrection Day.


----------



## Faun

JimH52 said:


> The battle for this country is not over.  trump is busy right now lining up his thugs for a repeat.  First he will try and gain as many of his devotees in electoral positions in 2022.  Once he has them in place, he will have a means of overriding electoral results in 2024.
> 
> And the Dems think they are playing with someone who respects the law.  What is wrong with Garland?  Is he going to allow trump and his fellow criminals to destroy our nation?  There is ample proof that trump broke numerous laws in his attempt to stay in power.  *GARLAND HAS GOT TO ADDRESS THEM AND BRING CHARGES WHERE NECESSARY!
> 
> As for Bannon and all his other two bit thugs.  If they don't honor the subpoenas, they should sit in jail until they do.*


Fortunately, we'll have a Democratic VP opening the electoral votes in 2025.


----------



## Donald H

JimH52 said:


> Not true...Russia was on the way to democracy until Putin.  Now it is authoritarian state with basically a ruler for life.  There was no military coup.  The trump coup is attempting to take the power out of the hands of voters and into the hands of the elite.  His is a coup from within.


America's problem with Putin is the fact that he's a tough and determined leader of Russia and that's preventing America from making any progress on destroying Russia's economy. Also America's lack of progress in it's planned encroachment on Russia's borders due to Putin's determined stand in the Ukraine.

Clearly the reason why Russia's people continue to elect Putin with such a large majority.


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> Moron, they didn't attack our democracy like Trump's thugs did on Insurrection Day.


So Regular Americans living in Cities are not part of "Our Democracy" ? FUCK the Capitol.


----------



## San Souci

JimH52 said:


> Look, we knew you were a flaming racist long before your latest rant.  You can go hug your trump doll now.


Is it TRUMPS fault that Blacks commit more violent crimes that all other races put together?


----------



## JimH52

Faun said:


> That you can't see the catastrophe caused by installing a loser of an election only serves to expose your wilful blindness.


trump is determined to destroy our democratic republic.  And if you look closely, he is trying to use the Putin Plan to Power.  If he gets re-elected, he will be there until he dies and the trump family will live in the White House and the Royal Family. * BELIEVE ME!  THAT IS HIS PLAN!*


----------



## JimH52

San Souci said:


> Is it TRUMPS fault that Blacks commit more violent crimes that all other races put together?


You are talking about demonstrations that turn violent.  I am talking about a determined and targeted attempt to destroy our country.  We are looking at a serial liar who has now turned the repub party into an Anti-American Confederacy.  there are very few left in that party who respect the values and ideals of our founding fathers.  trump is trying to tear the country apart from the inside.


----------



## JimH52

Faun said:


> Fortunately, we'll have a Democratic VP opening the electoral votes in 2025.


Yeah, what would the repub party do if the Dems turned the tables on them and said Harris can decide who will be certified?  But the Dems are not Anti-American.  That will never happen.  They try to play by the rules.  trump has his cult attempting to hand Pence.  That is how insane he is.


----------



## San Souci

JimH52 said:


> You are talking about demonstrations that turn violent.  I am talking about a determined and targeted attempt to destroy our country.  We are looking at a serial liar who has now turned the repub party into an Anti-American Confederacy.  there are very few left in that party who respect the values and ideals of our founding fathers.  trump is trying to tear the country apart from the inside.


That was a fuckin Demonstration that turned slightly violent. No guns. No molotovs. No FIRES. Of course ,one "Rioter" was murdered. Ashley Babbit was murdered by a Black cop. It was a Hate crime.


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> So Regular Americans living in Cities are not part of "Our Democracy" ? FUCK the Capitol.


Imbecile, that's not attacking our democracy. Storming the Capitol to prevent the winner of a presidential election from being certified, is.


----------



## Faun

JimH52 said:


> trump is determined to destroy our democratic republic.  And if you look closely, he is trying to use the Putin Plan to Power.  If he gets re-elected, he will be there until he dies and the trump family will live in the White House and the Royal Family. * BELIEVE ME!  THAT IS HIS PLAN!*


I don't see how that could happen but I have no doubt the retarded right would go along with it.


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> That was a fuckin Demonstration that turned slightly violent. No guns. No molotovs. No FIRES. Of course ,one "Rioter" was murdered. Ashley Babbit was murdered by a Black cop. It was a Hate crime.


Ashes Targetpractice was not murdered. "Murder" is a legal term for *unlawfully* killing someone. Byrd's shoot was *legal*. Benedict Babbitt committed suicide by cop and died a traitor to the country she once proudly served.


----------



## Leo123

konradv said:


> The dispute seems to be about who’s actually brainwashed.  Funny you think it’s me, when you’re the one in the thrall of a narcissistic demagogue.


No you are the one enthralled with your own hatred of Trump and American traditions and values.


----------



## JimH52

San Souci said:


> That was a fuckin Demonstration that turned slightly violent. No guns. No molotovs. No FIRES. Of course ,one "Rioter" was murdered. Ashley Babbit was murdered by a Black cop. It was a Hate crime.


I have already posted the presence of molotov cocktails #185.....which you conveniently ignored.  But that is what serial liars do.  They used flag poles, bear spray, chairs, anything they could get their dirty little white hand on to break windows, attack police, and savage a Capitol Building that have not seen violence like that is decades.

And trump loved it!  He was giddy with excitement.  When the WH staff is finally forced to testify, the truth will come out.  trump was all in until it became evident that his attempted coup  was not going to work,  Then he reluctantly came out and told the thugs that he loved them and for them to go home.

trump jr said it was going to be "wild."  He telegraphed what January 6th was planned to be.  The House select committee needs to move fast and either get the people in to testify or put their lying asses in jail.


----------



## JimH52

Faun said:


> I don't see how that could happen but I have no doubt the retarded right would go along with it.


Yes, hard to believe, but it was hard to believe that people like McCarthy and McConnell, who initially blamed the attack on trump, did a 180 degree turn and now drool over his lies.  The repub party has turned into the American Taliban.


----------



## Leo123

JimH52 said:


> I have already posted the presence of molotov cocktails #185.....which you conveniently ignored.  But that is what serial liars do.  They used flag poles, bear spray, chairs, anything they could get their dirty little white hand on to break windows, attack police, and savage a Capitol Building that have not seen violence like that is decades.
> 
> And trump loved it!  He was giddy with excitement.  When the WH staff is finally forced to testify, the truth will come out.  trump was all in until it became evident that his attempted coup  was not going to work,  Then he reluctantly came out and told the thugs that he loved them and for them to go home.
> 
> trump jr said it was going to be "wild."  He telegraphed what January 6th was planned to be.  The House select committee needs to move fast and either get the people in to testify or put their lying asses in jail.


Nice fairytale.


----------



## Leo123

Coyote said:


> And bear spray, baseball bats, tasers, metal poles…


Except for bear spray, none of that was used.  The only deadly force used was by a D.C. cop to murder an unarmed woman.


----------



## San Souci

JimH52 said:


> I have already posted the presence of molotov cocktails #185.....which you conveniently ignored.  But that is what serial liars do.  They used flag poles, bear spray, chairs, anything they could get their dirty little white hand on to break windows, attack police, and savage a Capitol Building that have not seen violence like that is decades.
> 
> And trump loved it!  He was giddy with excitement.  When the WH staff is finally forced to testify, the truth will come out.  trump was all in until it became evident that his attempted coup  was not going to work,  Then he reluctantly came out and told the thugs that he loved them and for them to go home.
> 
> trump jr said it was going to be "wild."  He telegraphed what January 6th was planned to be.  The House select committee needs to move fast and either get the people in to testify or put their lying asses in jail.


How STUPID can you get? In a "Coup" , actual FORCE is needed. Like Military? All the POLICE? And an assassination or two. See anything like that? I saw a riot. Nothing more.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> Except for bear spray, none of that was used.  The only deadly force used was by a D.C. cop to murder an unarmed woman.


Liar. A cop was beaten to within an inch of his life with the pole from an American flag and with his own taser.


----------



## Ivan88

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


Congress resembles criminal behavior and it participated in making a protest into some  Big Deal in their petty little minds.
As for President Trump, He was probably taking advice from the swamp monsters He so liberally filled His regime with.


----------



## Faun

Ivan88 said:


> Congress resembles criminal behavior and it participated in making a protest into some  Big Deal in their petty little minds.
> As for President Trump, He was probably taking advice from the swamp monsters He so liberally filled His regime with.


Matters not who Trump listened to. All that matters is what Trump did.


----------



## Leo123

Ivan88 said:


> Congress resembles criminal behavior and it participated in making a protest into some  Big Deal in their petty little minds.
> As for President Trump, He was probably taking advice from the swamp monsters He so liberally filled His regime with.


I agree generally however, many swamp monsters hide their true identity so as to keep their lucrative, on-the-take positions and jobs.    Also, when you jump in a swamp, you are outnumbered by swamp things.   I think Trump was a bit naive as to the depths of depravity D.C. has sunk under Democrat rule.


----------



## Turtlesoup

JimH52 said:


> 'Subverting Justice': Senate panel details the 9 times Trump pressured DOJ to overturn election results
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump would have shredded the Constitution to stay in power," says Sen. Dick Durbin, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is the greatness single danger to our country.  How does he still walk free?
> 
> He will gladly destroy the Constitution in order to sooth his thirst for power.  And the cult following him is just as dangerous.


Oh what a stupid thing to claim...damn dirty dems and other swamp creatures playing games again.


----------



## Captain Caveman

I like the wording in the heading, "Nearly happened".

With winning the lottery, it Nearly Happened for me, but it didn't. I Could and Would have won it, but I didn't.


----------



## JimH52

Leo123 said:


> Nice fairytale.


Ignorance has eaten your brain.....trump cancer....


----------



## JimH52

Faun said:


> Liar. A cop was beaten to within an inch of his life with the pole from an American flag and with his own taser.


They doesn't matter the trumpians.  They only listen to his lies and droolingly believe him.


----------



## beagle9

JimH52 said:


> The battle for this country is not over.  trump is busy right now lining up his thugs for a repeat.  First he will try and gain as many of his devotees in electoral positions in 2022.  Once he has them in place, he will have a means of overriding electoral results in 2024.
> 
> And the Dems think they are playing with someone who respects the law.  What is wrong with Garland?  Is he going to allow trump and his fellow criminals to destroy our nation?  There is ample proof that trump broke numerous laws in his attempt to stay in power.  *GARLAND HAS GOT TO ADDRESS THEM AND BRING CHARGES WHERE NECESSARY!
> 
> As for Bannon and all his other two bit thugs.  If they don't honor the subpoenas, they should sit in jail until they do.*


Wow, you are seriously frightened of Trump aren't you ??? Why ??? Tell us exactly what you think a President Trump would change or do that would effect you negatively ? 

Is it taxes you worry about with Trump ?

Is it clean air turned dirty because Trump favors job's for American's here, otherwise over Chinese slave labor camp's in China or elsewhere in the world in which the nation has been involved with far before a Trump came along to be president ??

Is it that you fear he will change your social scene or attempt to destroy your culture ? If so please explain....

List the things you fear so much about a Trump presidency possibly making a comeback in America ? Be honest now, the class is awaiting.


----------



## beagle9

JimH52 said:


> I have already posted the presence of molotov cocktails #185.....which you conveniently ignored.  But that is what serial liars do.  They used flag poles, bear spray, chairs, anything they could get their dirty little white hand on to break windows, attack police, and savage a Capitol Building that have not seen violence like that is decades.
> 
> And trump loved it!  He was giddy with excitement.  When the WH staff is finally forced to testify, the truth will come out.  trump was all in until it became evident that his attempted coup  was not going to work,  Then he reluctantly came out and told the thugs that he loved them and for them to go home.
> 
> trump jr said it was going to be "wild."  He telegraphed what January 6th was planned to be.  The House select committee needs to move fast and either get the people in to testify or put their lying asses in jail.


Hurry up and get them eh ?? Hurry, hurry, hurry before 2024 or Jim is going to be joining the snowflakes in the street screaming why, why, why couldn't we stop him WHY, WHYYYYYY (?????), as he breaks down in the middle of the street crying like a huge baby because Orange man is back.


----------



## MinTrut

blackhawk said:


> Same partisan bullshit it always is with these things both parties issue there own report which are based on there own partisan politics. You could have a so called bipartisan committee investigate an orange and one would write a report saying it was a watermelon the other claiming it’s a banana.


Thread.


----------



## Pellinore

Faun said:


> I don't see how that could happen but I have no doubt the retarded right would go along with it.


I definitely see how that could happen.  It's the standard playbook for seizing power in a democracy; get elected, then change the rules so you can never lose.  It's happening right now under Viktor Orban in Hungary, and they were every bit as confident in the strength of their democracy as we are now.


----------



## Leviticus

mudwhistle said:


> There's no law that says you cannot look at the evidence of fraud and overturn a corrupt election process.
> Anyone who doesn't suspect that Biden never got 81 million votes....which is 12 million more than Obama ever got.....you clearly have closed your mind and really don't care if it's true or not. Biden is in there and totally screwing everything up even worse than we predicted.....so now you're just trying to plug your ears and ignore it.


Trump asked the Justice Department to declare that the election was rigged regardless of evidence .  It was implied that he then planned to have Pence throw out the results and have congress declare him the winner by default, and was even going to declare martial law to deal with any protest


----------



## mudwhistle

Leviticus said:


> Trump asked the Justice Department to declare that the election was rigged regardless of evidence .  It was implied that he then planned to have Pence throw out the results and have congress declare him the winner by default, and was even going to declare martial law to deal with any protest


No.....Trump never directed the DoJ to do anything. 
He told Pence to do his duty.
Instead, Pence rubber-stamped the election and stabbed Trump in the back. 
To date....none of the evidence that has been discovered by investigators has ever seen a day in court. 
Every case has been dismissed on merit because official audits have to be conducted to prove election fraud.....and Democrats have used an army of lawyers to prevent that.


----------

